# Fordland, MO



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Anybody here familiar with the Fordland, MO area? It's about 20 min from Springfield. My neighbor & trail partner here in the Chicago area has looked at a house on 10 ac there and wants to make an offer. 
Figuring there's people around here who may have an opinion to share, I told her I'd make an enquiry. Any pluses or minuses she should know about?


----------



## HumblePartyof2 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello! I live in rogersville which is 5 minutes from fordland, is there any specific questions you have about the area??


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The neighbor went ahead and made an offer which was accepted on that property, so I guess the die is cast at this point. No specific questions.- just the usual concerns: are the jails comfortable? Do they hang horse thieves on the spot or do they get a trial? Will you go blind from drinking the local hooch? Are you allowed to bury trespassers where they fall or is embalming required? You know- all the important stuff a new settler might need to know.


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Fordland is a pretty good area. I'm about 20 min from there. There's a large Amish community close by. Local laws are good for homesteading too.


----------

